# Cracked limb



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

I went to get new string and cables on my Horton legend sl ( I believe it is 150 lb draw) and they found a crack on one of the limbs. I have been searching but can't find a replacement. Anyone have any suggestions? https://www.bing.com/images/search?...P.Mb5f31fad462772b1f310709341792384o0&PC=APPL


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Your pretty much SOL. Ten point bought out Horton a few years back. They are not offering repairs or parts for older Horton bows. You will not find replacement parts anywhere.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

What he said...

Best bet is to sell it on ebay as a parts bow and put the money towards a new one.


----------



## UNCLEMIKE (Jul 23, 2014)

I had the same issue a year ago. Went on e bay and found new limbs still in the box. Got them and took them to Gander to put them on. I bet there are still some out there. Get on line and check it out.


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

Thanx for the replies. I will keep looking. Just bought the wife a new one last year and home projects has money tight for another new one.


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

I went through 2 Horton Explorers ! I let a friend used 1 and dryfire 2nd dropped it out of stand. I bought a Excalibur with no regrets. Easier to maintain you can replace your own strings


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

look on ebay, you can find the limbs on there. 55.99 they are black. you can also buy a whole front end kit as well on there.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

TomC said:


> look on ebay, you can find the limbs on there. 55.99 they are black. you can also buy a whole front end kit as well on there.


If you CAN find the whole front end kit ( head and both limbs ) online, that's the way I'd go. My buddy busted the right limb on his Parker Xbow 2 years ago. The company replaced it under warrantly, and what they sent was the head and both limbs and cams. That way everything on the front end was brand new and balanced. One limb wasn't fatigued more from string tension than the other. 

On the other hand, I don't know how old this Horton bow is, but if you rebuild it, all you'll be doing is rebuilding an older bow! With no better performance than the original "older" bow. The efficiency and performance of the newer bows is jaw dropping!


----------



## bobby grant (Mar 6, 2016)

You can try these guys. I got mine last year from here. http://m.ebay.com/itm/Horton-Crossb...%3A5fe30f9f1570a622836c4b9bfffe55f6%7Ciid%3A4


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

TomC said:


> look on ebay, you can find the limbs on there. 55.99 they are black. you can also buy a whole front end kit as well on there.


Thanx but The black limbs are different. Need the conversion kit and the only one I could find they wanted $200 for!!!!!


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

bobby grant said:


> You can try these guys. I got mine last year from here. http://m.ebay.com/itm/Horton-Crossb...%3A5fe30f9f1570a622836c4b9bfffe55f6%7Ciid%3A4


Thanx. But those limbs are different than the ones I have. We tried comparing those at Ohio outdoor sports and they didn't match up.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

The black Horton limbs are what they went to as replacement limbs. When Horton was in buizness I sent my front ends to get upgraded and they came back with the black limbs on them!


----------

